# PreSonus FireStudio Mobile or Echo AudioFire4?



## Solid-State (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll looking to get a firewire audio capture devices for REW, TrueRTA and some speaker testing and design use. The two interfaces I'm looking at are the new PreSonus FireStudio Mobile and the Echo AudioFire4. I hope to get a Galaxy CM-140 or 150 with a cal file and use that to start. I hope to get an Earthworks M23 or M30 by fall next year when I can afford it. For my purposes what do you guys think? Are these two units a good choice?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Can't speak for your "other purposes," but REW doesn't require anything as expensive as the items you're considering.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Note that REW doesn't support firewire devices with Macs - Windows only. You didn't state your operating system.

If you're using this with REW, you can use any inexpensive soundcard with a line-in and line-out. If you're looking to increase the accuracy of the measurements, getting the meter or mic calibrated would yield the best results.

brucek


----------



## Solid-State (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm a Ubuntu and Windows user. I think to start I'm going to get the Tascam US-144MKII and a Galaxy CM-140. I hope in the end to get an Echo Audiofire2 with a Rane MS 1S pre and an Earthworks M23 or M30. I noticed a user post here that has an M30 and a MS 1S but buddy has it plugged into a Soundblaster. This is insane no! To have such high quality mike and pre and to plug it into a Creativelabs product! Man that guy needs an Echo Audiofire2! The converters will be night and day compared to that Creativelabs product!

Solid-State


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> This is insane no!


No, it's perfectly suitable for REW.

If you are a musician or audiophile and want the best adc/dacs and noise floor, then products such as the Tascam US-144MKII are essential, but for REW any old soundcard will suffice.

If you plan on spending money on an expensive mic, I wouldn't advise such an expensive SPL meter. The only reason for a meter (when you have a mic) is for rough setting of 75dBSPL at the listening position. A Radio Shack meter would be fine for that.

brucek


----------



## concord (Dec 21, 2009)

Solid-State,

Let us know how you worked out with the Tascam US-144MKII and Ubuntu. I haven't been too successful in Googling the 144MKII working in Linux.

Thanks


----------

